# r33 skyline



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

check out my skyline and tell me what you think http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/375266


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

that is yummy


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

nice car hardly ever see a 5 speed in them nissan needs to man up and make them in rwd


----------



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

wow thats lovely


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

well, i guess it looks okay.

Though it would look A LOT better in MY driveway


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

it could be in your drive way if the price is right


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

speedracer170 said:


> it could be in your drive way if the price is right


depending on where you live...

If it was in my driveway, it would have to be on blocks, not touching the ground, or else I could get a ticket/impound/fine...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

man, that is nice.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

speedracer170 said:


> nice car hardly ever see a 5 speed in them nissan needs to man up and make them in rwd


I'm just wondering what you're talking about here? Many of the GTS25t's are 5-speed. And what do you mean about RWD!?

Anyways, the ride looks nice! But I have to say, the GTR badges on the front and rear shown in a couple of the pics, have GOT to go!


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

i was refering to the altima that craigg has and the gtr badges was the work of my g/f and you know how that goes


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

but i took them off


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

speedracer170 said:


> i was refering to the altima that craigg has


Ah, I get it now.

It's a good thing about the badges. The pics without them do look a lot better. And I'm sure you've seen the "Ricer" Americans over there with the badges that don't belong. There was one when I was there that had an R32 Nissan Skyline GTS with Frickin Honda Badges put on it!

It's actually causing some problems here in the UK, ruining the GTR's reputation. There are some here who have non-turbo Skylines, then put GTR badges on them. Of course some one races them, beating them easily and those that don't know think the GTR is crap because they have no idea of what is and isn't a GTR, just what the badge says.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Ah, I get it now.
> 
> It's a good thing about the badges. The pics without them do look a lot better. And I'm sure you've seen the "Ricer" Americans over there with the badges that don't belong. There was one when I was there that had an R32 Nissan Skyline GTS with Frickin Honda Badges put on it!
> 
> It's actually causing some problems here in the UK, ruining the GTR's reputation. There are some here who have non-turbo Skylines, then put GTR badges on them. Of course some one races them, beating them easily and those that don't know think the GTR is crap because they have no idea of what is and isn't a GTR, just what the badge says.


Not all americans are ricers!! Just most of em.  I wont comment on myself because it probably wouldnt be objective. I am saving for a skyline GTS or GTT, but be sure i wont be doing any false advertising. 

I used to see a guy every morning on my way to work with a GTR badge on his Toyota Corolla. I think he paid more for the badge than he did for his car. I suppose all that truly matters is that the people who truly know about the GTR are the people who really matter. Dont worry about its rep though, i dont think anything could ruin that. Its a beautiful car and only for the truly discerning and dedicated owner. Let those posers have their fun. They'll get smoked all day long.


----------

